# Game Thread, Bulls vs Kings, Sacramento, 9:30, TNT, Feb 8, 2007



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> With their coach back from a suspension, the Sacramento Kings look to continue their dominance of the Chicago Bulls and match their longest winning streak of the season on Thursday.
> 
> Sacramento (20-26) has won 14 of the last 15 meetings with Chicago (28-21), including seven in a row at Arco Arena. The Bulls haven't won there since Nov. 23, 1997.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>28 - 21 (.571)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 15</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Sacramento Kings </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 26 (.435)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Pacific</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 15</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.459</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.435</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.448</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.464</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Martin, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Artest, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bibby, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Abdur-Rahim, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Miller, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williamson, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Salmons, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Garcia, F</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hart, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Price, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Douby, Q</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Potapenko, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Eric Musselman</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>http://www.nba.com/games/20070208/CHISAC/preview.html


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc may not be playing, but I'll have his jersey on tonight.

Bulls 102
Kings 96


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Noc may not be playing, but I'll have his jersey on tonight.
> 
> Bulls 102
> Kings 96


You should be wearing a Tyrus Thomas jersey. Just Kidding.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm pulling for TT to fly over Sacramento's soft front-court.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

It would be good psychology for Skiles to give Tyrus Thomas significant playing time tonight. He and the press need a change in the subject of conversation, and a good outing might just do the trick.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> a good outing might just do the trick.


Listen, God knows I'm not perfect, and I'm aware that it's a huge story, but can we do a better job of attempting to keep this sort of commentary within the confines of the John Amaechi thread? Please?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Haha - don't own one yet, don't feel too much like getting one. Out of the current Bulls whose jerseys I don't have, I'd probably go for Duhon or the Griffster. In the grand scheme of things, there's other jerseys from other teams that I'd get before both of those (Josh Howard, Eduardo Najera - if/when he's no longer a Nugget, Luke Walton, Steve Kerr, Luther Head, Jason Terry).

But let's remember that all that matters is that the Bulls win.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Listen, God knows I'm not perfect, and I'm aware that it's a huge story, but can we do a better job of attempting to keep this sort of commentary within the confines of the John Amaechi thread? Please?


ScottMay. Into every life a little rain must fall. Sorry to have precipitated on your day. If you really want to control what is said in threads you should become a moderator -- I understand the Board could use another one.

I'm not sure what kind of commentary you think should be offlimits. I was only speculating that it wouldn't be surprising to see a lot of TT tonight. Somebody's got to step in for Nocioni. If the Bulls have any plans to include TT in a trade, he needs to be showcased. Sacramento is as good a place as any to give the kid some extended minutes. And, it might do TT some good as well. Heck the Bulls might even match up a bit better with TT in the game rather than Brown.

But perhaps PJ Brown is beginning to grow on you. No? Then it must be Sweetney you want to see more of at PF tonight! 

Anyway, I'll be tango-dancing with my wife tonight and will miss the game. So I'll be looking forward to reading your incisive comments about the game when I get home.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*charles on TNT about the tyrus brouhaha:*

"I'm just glad to hear he's still alive and still in the league. On TV they don't show the bench that much. Guy can't even get in the game."


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> ScottMay. Into every life a little rain must fall. Sorry to have precipitated on your day. If you really want to control what is said in threads you should become a moderator -- I understand the Board could use another one.
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of commentary you think should be offlimits. I was only speculating that it wouldn't be surprising to see a lot of TT tonight. Somebody's got to step in for Nocioni. If the Bulls have any plans to include TT in a trade, he needs to be showcased. Sacramento is as good a place as any to give the kid some extended minutes. And, it might do TT some good as well. Heck the Bulls might even match up a bit better with TT in the game rather than Brown.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

You had to carefully read what I quoted from you -- "outing". 

It was a totally flippant joke about the gay rights conversation in the Amaechi thread. I should have typed it in green.

I also think that TT should be given more run -- 10-15 minutes at the same point (late 1st to mid 2nd, then late 3rd to mid 4th?) each and every single game.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *charles on TNT about the tyrus brouhaha:*
> 
> "I'm just glad to hear he's still alive and still in the league. On TV they don't show the bench that much. Guy can't even get in the game."


+1 Chuck


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I feel like I owe Hyundai something for all these years they've sponsored the NBA on TNT. Maybe I'll buy one. How bad of a car could it be?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

speaking about Chuck..sir charles, he said Detroit is the team to beat in the east. We were 3rd or 4th because "we cant score."


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We better beat the Kings, because they are a uneven team.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon is still struggling on the road, he seems to be rushing things a little and forcing the issue to get himself going. I don't have a a problem with that, since his our best offensive player, but id rather him drive it hard to the hoop to get himself going over him shooting erratic runners.

We'll have more than a chance to win this game, because the Kings have Artest. He is such a gunner, with such a terrible shot.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Gordon is still struggling on the road, he seems to be rushing things a little and forcing the issue to get himself going. I don't have a a problem with that, since his our best offensive player, but id rather him drive it hard to the hoop to get himself going over him shooting erratic runners.
> 
> We'll have more than a chance to win this game, because the Kings have Artest. He is such a gunner, with such a terrible shot.



I just don't understand how Ben can be so great and then on the other hand be so bad. It's rare he's in the middle and lately he has been very bad!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> I just don't understand how Ben can be so great and then on the other hand be so bad. It's rare he's in the middle and lately he has been very bad!!


Tell me about. But then again, he has been the most consistent than he has ever been in his 3 years, so you have to give him credit. But to be a star in this league has to be consitent, and he just hasn't found that medium yet. He just has to find a way to be a positive part of the team when his not shooting well. Right now, if he hasn't got his offense rolling, his a liablity to the team.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kirk is playing so well on the road. He has 11 first quarter points on 5-8 shooting..

Thabo came in with a few seconds left in the quarter to guard Martin. Id like to see that match more more throughout the game. Thabo should have the speed and most important to lenght to disrupt Martin more than any other player we can put him on our team. If we can shut Martin down, we can win this game, because Bibby and Artest are extremely inconsitent shooters..


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Hinrich and Deng seem to be on so far.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I missed the first 8 minutes of this game so I'm not sure how he played, but I think the key to Gordon's game is the midrange jumper. For some reason he doesn't take them when he's playing badly. He tries to get himself going by driving to the rim... except he's not a good finisher around that area. I don't know why he doesn't realize this, and it drives me crazy. !


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I havn't seen Gordon shoot so badly in a long time. Not only is he missing shots, but his shooting bricks.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Yahoo's got Adrian Griffin with 3 PF in 2 minutes?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Yahoo's got Adrian Griffin with 3 PF in 2 minutes?


I think its only 2 fouls in a few seconds.. the Bulls already have 5 fouls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Allen is crashing the boards hard tonight, it just goes to show how weak up front the Kings are..


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Du, Allen, Sweets, Gordon and Deng out on the court at the same time? It seems Sac only has to guard 2 guys. Bulls playing 2 on 5 on offense.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> I missed the first 8 minutes of this game so I'm not sure how he played, but I think the key to Gordon's game is the midrange jumper. For some reason he doesn't take them when he's playing badly. He tries to get himself going by driving to the rim... except he's not a good finisher around that area. I don't know why he doesn't realize this, and it drives me crazy. !


Taking the ball to the rim is the impetus behind Ben's success this year. If he's struggling with his drives it's either bad luck, no calls, or he's not taking it in hard enough.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Quick, let's trade Gordon before he makes one.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I have definitly not seen Gordon miss the rim so many times. His shots are just clanking left right and centre. His shots arn't coming even close to going in.. Im not sure what it is, but this is very UNGORDON-LIKE. This is unbelievable... and quite disturbing that his shooting so badly.

Lucky that we're crashing the boards, which is keeping us up in the game. But we should be up by alot more, but we're just not shooting well all round. We already have 22 rebounds and 9 on the offensive end, it just goes to show how bad both teams are shooting..


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Gordan's on fire tonight. Sac don't have a chance with Ben's hot hand...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

A fresh start for Tyrus?? He has a shaved head!!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Unbelievable, the Bulls finally get a foul called a Deng clanks em both....shooting tonight is horrible


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This is a very ugly game to watch...

To think that the Kings are playing so stagnent, its such a contrast to how they used to play only a few years back.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Ugh, the Duhon/Hinrich backcourt is embarrasing. I don't care if Duhon has spurts or played better. Funny how everytime I hear the other team go on a run, Duhon is always on the court. Funny He was just handed playing time and even guys who earn it have problems getting on court.


And how many years has this zone bothered us for now? Hello, coaching staff, doing anything during practices?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So sick of seeing this team always struggle to put the ball in the hole on the road. Our shooting percentages are always so pathetic.

And Gordon :sigh:. If he can't finish this road trip strong then he'll fall behind both Kirk and Deng as far as the top players on this team are concerned. You can't just have one good game and 6 bad ones on a 7 game road trip.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

That three by Duhon was inex****ingcusable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

For an outside jumpshooting team, the bulls have real trouble against zone defense.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

We basically have no chance of scoring with this 5 man unit, 3 out of the 5 aren't gonna score for you, and the Kings D who gives up >100 points a game is having a field day


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Anybody think that if Gordon continues to struggle he'll get shipped out for Gasol in a heartbeat?


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

what is wrong with the ben gordon? If he would've shown up again utah, they would've won. Whenever the bulls shoot poorly, they seem to lose.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The problem is the defense -- 35 points ought to gain you a 10-point lead at the half.

And definitely no need for a guy like Gasol, who can keep you out of those 5-minute scoreless droughts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We suck too much offensively to ever win a playoff series with this group. A trade for Gasol is a MUST. We couldn't win a single road game the last 2 postseasons because our offense sucked. We suck on the road this season because our offense sucks. It sucks because we're too reliant on jump shooting from guys who aren't even stars. Jump shooting has never gotten any team anywhere when it matters regardless of how well you are at other aspects of the game. Get a ****ing big man who can score down low, PAX.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Barkley channeling ScottMay right now.

Except I disagree with him on one point -- I'm not so concerned with landing a KG or Gasol. I really just want to make sure that John Paxson doesn't lose the chess match with Jerry West.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Barkley is speaking sense for once.

2nd seed and losing to a small Sac team with no PF and a losing record. And our best scorer is shooting like 0/10


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

That was the least cohesive I've ever seen Charles Barkley.

And then Kenny Smith follows it up by talking about Chicago's high number of big power forwards.

:|

Yes Kenny.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Sham said:


> That was the least cohesive I've ever seen Charles Barkley.
> 
> And then Kenny Smith follows it up by talking about Chicago's high number of big power forwards.
> 
> ...



I think he meant in comparison to the Kings.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

calabreseboy said:


> I think he meant in comparison to the Kings.


Exactly. We have weak powerforwards, yet we're killing them on the offensive board.

But the pity is our big men are jump shooters. Lets give Sweetney more mintues in the second half..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Anybody think that if Gordon continues to struggle he'll get shipped out for Gasol in a heartbeat?


no, don't be silly


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

bad coaching,we should have keep sweet's in and given tabo a chance with ben struggles.Also try TT or VK mix it it up skiles,i really don't know why he just doesn't try people anymore.Last few year's that what go us through our cold spells,trying bench players who where hungry,and could maybe read and see something from the bench view.Anyway skiles needs to start coach and ben needs to start making some shots.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Pax is definintely gonna make that move...sometimes it just hurts watching this team struggle like this lol


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Pax is definintely gonna make that move...sometimes it just hurts watching this team struggle like this lol


This is wretched.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I've seen enough. We need a big man. We need Gasol.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

this team is stupid,i swear.If i where skiles i take out all 5 starters and try my bench right now.Will skiles do that Hell no.And ben is pissing me off with his play,he really not trying out thier and playing to lack a dase a cal.He does this a lot and gets away with it tonight he needs to wake the F up.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> We couldn't win a single road game the last 2 postseasons because our offense sucked. We suck on the road this season because our offense sucks. It sucks because we're too reliant on jump shooting from guys who aren't even stars. Jump shooting has never gotten any team anywhere when it matters regardless of how well you are at other aspects of the game. Get a ****ing big man who can score down low, PAX.


I really tire of this type of talk. I understand people get frustrated but this type of hyperbole gets old. The offense isn't terrible it's medicore (15th in the league in offensive officiency the last time I checked). If you win one road game in a seven game series with homecourt advantage, you're practically guaranteed the series. I realize we've struggled on the road but we're pretty clearly one of the best teams in the Leastern. You don't think we could take one road game from the Pacers or Raptors in a seven game series?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> I've seen enough. We need a big man. We need Gasol.


This is the type of game that really shows that the Bulls arn't close to being a championship calibre team yet. They are just way too inconsitent as a team, its just terrible to watch. When they are on, they are on, but when they are off they are just terrible.

This is definitly one of the most embarressing games i've seen this year, i've seen them have more fight in them in bigger blow outs. They just don't seem to care tonight, they have no fight what so ever.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Some people want to keep this team of jump shooters together? Enough is enough. Pull the trigger for Gasol and hope West isn't scouting this game and his VCR is broken.... 

DO IT PAXSON, GEEEZZZZZ


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Blech. I don't know what needs to be added. The Kings have 54 points almost midway through the third.

And we're....DOWN BY FIFTEEN.

TT sighting!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas shaved his head??? lol


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I've seen enough. We need a big man. We need Gasol.


Yup, what TBF said.

Gasol me up baby.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two straight dunks, TT and Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We may come back and win, but its obvious we need Gasol. He is there for the taking.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

TT again! Nice feed from Luol.

Maybe we're not cooked yet. It's not like Sac is putting on an offensive clinic. It would only take one decent run to make this interesting.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

look at that [edit - no masked cursing -vf] i should be a [edit] coach.See how much better we are playing once we use our bench.I'm telling you skiles is killing us with his dumb rotations sometimes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I like this lineup. lots


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Two straight dunks, TT and Deng


TT with a layup and one..


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ballerkingn said:


> look at that [edit] i should be a [edit] coach.See how much better we are playing once we use our bench.I'm telling you skiles is killing us with his dumb rotations sometimes.


We're losing because our top 2 scorers are a combined 6-27 from the floor and our 3rd scorer is just so-so at 6-14. I don't think Skiles can do much about that.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ballerkingn said:


> look at that [edit] i should be a [edit] coach.See how much better we are playing once we use our bench.I'm telling you skiles is killing us with his dumb rotations sometimes.


........ Yes, you should be the coach.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Well to answer u Vic,switch it up a bit.WE have a deep enough team to give other people a try.thats on skiles to play people isn't it.Player cann't play themselves.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas is giving us some meaningful minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Who is that bald man?  Good put back.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ballerkingn said:


> Well to answer u Vic,switch it up a bit.WE have a deep enough team to give other people a try.thats on skiles to play people isn't it.Player cann't play themselves.


I agree with using the bench, but this team isn't going to win many games when our best scorers are all cold on the same night. That's all I'm saying...and it's true of most NBA teams.

Nice follow by TT, btw.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just turned this on.

Thomas is bald??
Jesus, I thought that was Fizer out there!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Splendid, Kirk has 5 fouls. He's the only main guy who's been even average tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kirk has 5 fouls..

Gordon better step up in the fourth if we have any chance of winning this still winable game..


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Even Deng's bread and butter midrange jumpers are clanking something fierce tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> Just turned this on.
> 
> Thomas is bald??
> Jesus, I thought that was Fizer out there!


Minus 100 pounds...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

TT with the goaltend. At least he's bringing some energy though.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

TT with the quick hands for a steal.

Deng should have finished that for the and-1.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Big 3 from Duhon! 

It's a game. I'll feel dirty if we manage to win it, but oh well.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I agree. Watching us losing is frustrating. Paxson needs to stop stroking his ego by attempting to make the best deal possible and trade West whatever he's asking for tomorrow. Even if it takes Deng, Gordon, and Hinrich it will be worth it as long as we have a post scorer and I stop getting so frustrated.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Nice run to end the quarter... no Hinrich, no Gordon, no Wallace.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

we should probably get gordon in there and let him figure out if he has the 4th quarter touch tonight. Sac's lead is inching up again and we're playing like a JV high school team.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It's never boring to watch Sweetney lose steam when he gets an extended bit of playing time.

That was an excruciating last fifteen minutes or so -- Collins and Harlan making fun of everyone (deservedly) as the camera pans over our angry-looking stars on the bench.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm starting to become convinced the Bulls will never be a serious championship contender with Scott Skiles as the coach.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh, dear lord.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Torn achilles?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The good news -- no dunk contest controversy.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

oh, nevermind, just turned it.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

an we get a steal and what happens something that doesn't happen often TT blow a wide open dunk and turns an ankle.I guess no free money.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I thought this night couldn't get any worse... 

 x 10000000000000


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

There goes the dunk contest. Talk about karma..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

there goes the trade...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

tonight makes it bad to be a bulls fan.Can more bad luck BS happen is 1 game.From ben not making a shot,to TT blow wide open dunk.I mean dame how much of this can a person take in 1 day lord why are you termenting us like this.O yeah SAC town suxs and their looking like an All star team,i swear i wish i could punch all these chumps in thier faces for some reason.Dame i'm pissed.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Funk says the word from the bench is that Tyrus is ok. He also said he's standing and walking around like he's fine.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

When I first saw that TT fastbreak, the camera angle made me think he was trying to throw it to himself off the backboard. I thought he was trying to do some crazy thing in light of the slam dunk contest controversy and simply botched the move.

Of course that wasn't really the case, and it's terrible that he's hurt, but in a way it seemed strangely amusing at the time. :biggrin:


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSS! I want this game so f'n bad come on bulls do this 1 for TT ankle.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The rate we win these games are slim to none, so im not going to count on it. We've had plenty of games, where we've been down and we've come back with a strong run, but still havn't been able to finish teams. 

But if we do win this sloppy game, id definily wouldn't feel guilty since Kings stole one from us this season.

Im still hoping for Gordon to hit a few big shots.. Kirk and Deng have done their part to keep the game close, Gordon has to finish this run for them to win.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

This team couldn't score at a nymphomanics group therapy session.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I ****ing hate Mike Bibby.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I ****ing hate Mike Bibby.


Chia Bibby


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

<---remembering all the **** he took this summer for saying Ben Wallace was a Jerome Williams-esque finisher on anything other than a wide-open two-handed dunk.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

how many times do I have to shake my head when the bulls just don't go to their clutch guy. Duhon takes two shots, hinrich takes a shot, BEN WALLACE TAKES A SHOT!....Where is gordon. I give up.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

This is 1 of the worst losses in the last 3 years by us.This kings team is terrible,and we're going to lose to them.Just horrible,i not say pax should make a trade,but do something Dame you don't have to hit the hr,but do something.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

bball_1523 said:


> how many times do I have to shake my head when the bulls just don't go to their clutch guy. Duhon takes two shots, hinrich takes a shot, BEN WALLACE TAKES A SHOT!....Where is gordon. I give up.


Hence my remark earlier.

Scott Skiles is not the right coach to take this team to the next level.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

A little too late Ben..


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

And introducing your center, the man in the middle, all the way from Spain
at 7 feet, 265 pounds
Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
GASOL!

You know you want to hear that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

darlets said:


> And introducing your center, the man in the middle, all the way from Spain
> at 7 feet, 265 pounds
> Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> GASOL!
> ...


I don't want Paxson to "lose" the trade, though.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

chibul said:


> Hence my remark earlier.
> 
> Scott Skiles is not the right coach to take this team to the next level.


I've been saying this for a while and barely anyone even cares. Another 1st round exit I guess.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Between Skils and pax i'm going to kill 1 of them i swear.This team is not a good team to like if you like to win,if your a hippy or someone who gets high and doesn't care about win's and losses this is your team.But if your a hardcore fan like me,this is a terrible team to rout for.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I don't want Paxson to "lose" the trade, though.


Or, I don't want to see the Bulls get worse because of the trade.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Luol, PJ, Thabo & a future 1st for Pau Gasol

Luol, PJ, Duhon, 2nd rounder + a future 1st for Pau Gasol

Either is fine by me.

One thing I do know is, there's definintely a trading coming before the deadline.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We suck against zone defense. It's surprising more teams don't use it against us, but when the rare time it is done, we struggle bigtime.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

bball_1523 said:


> I've been saying this for a while and barely anyone even cares. Another 1st round exit I guess.


thats what i see too and been seeing it for awhile now.I told you this all on pax's and skiles.Today's game might be more so on Ben,but over all this is a pax's skiles production.With thier view on Def DEF DEF,which is ok,but someone has to score you can not shut down everyone.WE don't get the respects from the refs to do that,and we don't have the height or big bodys to clog up the lanes.To me that again falls on pax's for not getting us bigs in the last 2 year's.And to skiles for not developing any type of offense set's that work again Zone's,or that can speard the floor well enough during dry spell.Look at how Suns are so good they speard the floor and run.WE do neither all we do is worry about Def.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

ballerkingn said:


> Between Skils and pax i'm going to kill 1 of them i swear.This team is not a good team to like if you like to win,if your a hippy or someone who gets high and doesn't care about win's and losses this is your team.But if your a hardcore fan like me,this is a terrible team to rout for.


LOLOLOL that made me feel better about today's loss. I'm not hippy or stoner, but man that was hilarious.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Do you see a similarity? We're a jump shooting team, and with jump shooting teams, your going to have cold and hot nights. You live by the jumper, your going to die by the jumper. Its hard to swallow at times, but its something you have to deal with when your best scorers are all jump shooters, so untill we get a post presense to give us a inside-outside game, we'll continue to have a terrible games like tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Darn it.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I don't want Paxson to "lose" the trade, though.




Well after tonight games Paxson will have another asset to trade. He just needs to gather up all the bricks we shot and build Jerry a nice condo and include that in the trade.

You know the word on the street was, the clips would have taken curry, the grizzles Chandler and we would have been pretty much be forced to take Gasol. Someone posted that hear a while ago, I really hope it's not true.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Worst.game.of.the.year


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The good news is Thomas was out there on the floor at the end of the game.

The bad news is when he went out and Kirk came in, we made the game close.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Does anybody here realize we made more shots than the Kings, outrebounded the Kings, had less turnovers, but was the one thing that killed us? The foul line as usual. Kings got to the line 25 times while we got their 11 times. We lost by 9 and they made 11 more free throws than us.

Watching the game, it pissed me off to see the same contact made by the Kings was not a foul, but was a foul on us. Pissed me off to see Kevin Martin start to drive and be 5 feet from the basket and get a 2 shot foul, but see PJ Brown get a rebound start to go back up, get foul and it's on the FLOOR!!!!!!!!!

Pissed me off to see Kevin Martin run into T. Thomas while dribbling and get the foul called, see the King players do it to our guards all night and nothing called.

I'm still waiting on the respect factor from the F'N refs!!!!!

Guys, I'm as hardcore as they come as a fan. Yes, some games I get so frustrated but for anybody to believe we would go from a 7th seed team that lost in the 1st round to being a championship contender the next is dreaming!!! Inconsistency is our problem.

We can gut the team of some of our future stars and get Paul Gasol, or let this team grow. Tyrus Thomas showed flashes tonight of what he can do, he should be a sophomore in college right now!!!!!!!! Remember how Deng has improved each year out and is still improving.

Let me state this fact

Paul Gasol teams in the playoffs 0-12.

Kirk Hinrich teams in the playoffs 4-8.

Ben Gordon teams in the playoffs 4-8.

Luol Deng teams in the playoffs 2-4. (Missed '05 playoffs with injury)

2 of those wins came against the NBA Champs. Just think about that for awhile.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Dame i hate sac town i think almost more then the wiz right now.I respect the wiz,i just plain hot the kings dame i cann't wait till next year already to hopefully distory this team.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Does anybody here realize we made more shots than the Kings, outrebounded the Kings, had less turnovers, but was the one thing that killed us? The foul line as usual. Kings got to the line 25 times while we got their 11 times. We lost by 9 and they made 11 more free throws than us.
> 
> Watching the game, it pissed me off to see the same contact made by the Kings was not a foul, but was a foul on us. Pissed me off to see Kevin Martin start to drive and be 5 feet from the basket and get a 2 shot foul, but see PJ Brown get a rebound start to go back up, get foul and it's on the FLOOR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This sort of rationalization is just sad. Sorry.



> We can gut the team of some of our future stars and get Paul Gasol


Who has proposed gutting the team?

This is the beautiful thing -- due to the quality stable of depth the Bulls have accumulated, they don't have to gut anything. One solid young player, one lousy old player, and a draft pick. That's it. Where's the "gutting"?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Does anybody here realize we made more shots than the Kings, outrebounded the Kings, had less turnovers, but was the one thing that killed us? The foul line as usual. Kings got to the line 25 times while we got their 11 times. We lost by 9 and they made 11 more free throws than us.
> 
> Watching the game, it pissed me off to see the same contact made by the Kings was not a foul, but was a foul on us. Pissed me off to see Kevin Martin start to drive and be 5 feet from the basket and get a 2 shot foul, but see PJ Brown get a rebound start to go back up, get foul and it's on the FLOOR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I noticed that too with the ref stuff i just didn't think it was that much a difference this time because we shot terrible,and got opptunity to where that really wasn't too much of a factor.If it was a closer game then I say yes 100%,but a slight factor non the less.

Anyway to add on to what your saying.I think that ref respect is why i thnk paxs should scrap this whole Def thing over off thing,because we get no respect from the ref's and haven't sense the MJ day's,and if you play physical D,and your not name SAS,DM,or Det Piston's your not going to get away with it.Those team's tonight if they shot as baddly as us with the stuff they get away with win this game easy.Now i agree with the def stuff a bit,but not yet i think we should focus on Offense and offense only for the next few years if we don't make a trade.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> This sort of rationalization is just sad. Sorry.


Sorry that some of it is true, it doesn't happen all time though. I mean how many times in the past 3 years have we had this scenario? I can send you a copy of the game to watch, or a lot of the games that this has happened in. We still don't get the RESPECT from the refs that we deserve. 

It's not like Sacramento blew the roof off the building tonight. They missed shots like us, actually made less shots than us, had only 2 more 3s than us. We outrebounded them big time tonight. They had more turnovers. We got up more shots and usually when that happens, you win the game, but that doesn't happen for us alot of times. 

Does Kevin Martin really deserve to get those little bump foul calls, especially the cheap ones that put him to the line when he wasn't shooting? Is he that big of star now? How bout Kirk getting on a shot towards the end of the game, but not getting the foul? Last I remember, Kirk was on the Olympic team, not Kevin Martin.

We still don't get the respect from the refs, I know Scott Skiles is not going to complain about, but as a fan, I can. 



ScottMay said:


> Who has proposed gutting the team?
> 
> This is the beautiful thing -- due to the quality stable of depth the Bulls have accumulated, they don't have to gut anything. One solid young player, one lousy old player, and a draft pick. That's it. Where's the "gutting"?


A lot of the proposals I've seen has Memphis wanting Deng and Hinrich, or Deng and Gordon, or Hinrich and Gordon, plus one of our promising young players, a role player, and a draft pick for who, Paul Gasol. A inside scorer who is suspect on defense and has is not a franchise player. Everybody believes if we get this guy, we become instant contenders. 

Do we give up a player that in turn might end up beating better than Gasol? A lot of people want to include Deng cause we have Nocioni, but I still believe Deng hasn't reached his ceiling yet. Gordon is that unique scorer who can turn the game around in matter of minutes. Tonight he wasn't there and I'm not going to rip on him like some people on this board like to do to everybody else when they have a bad game. Hinrich is that tough tested leader of the team who usually guards the other teams best player.

Do we give up on Tyrus Thomas already, who has tons of potential. He is immature but showed some of what he can do to change a game tonight. Thabo played terrible tonight but has shown some flashes of brilliance this season. So, do we go ahead and give up on this team now and focus on winning the East this year or do we let this team grow and add through the draft maybe, or free agency.

Cause I truly don't remember the championship teams in the 90's having that dominate lost post player. Yes, we had Michael and he could score in the post, but wasn't a big man like everybody says we need.

I think someone like Melvin Ely would help this team big time. He doesn't really play in Charlotte, plus he said we would love to play in Chicago. A young veteran now that could help this team. Is a dominate big man our main concern, no, a superstar that can get you 20 some points and get to the line. Deng is heading that way and Gordon could be if he justs puts it all together. Patience to let this group grow. 

Detroit won't be at the top of the East in 3 years, Miami won't be there either. How good will our team be by then, how much will a couple playoff series wins help this team and confidence? Only time can tell.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I don't want Paxson to "lose" the trade, though.


My neither. Let's offer Tyrus, the NY first, Deng, and Gordon tomorrow.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Who has proposed gutting the team?
> 
> This is the beautiful thing -- due to the quality stable of depth the Bulls have accumulated, they don't have to gut anything. One solid young player, one lousy old player, and a draft pick. That's it. Where's the "gutting"?


And what if West says no? When do you stop? If no one else is bidding there's no market to gauge what a fair deal would be. You just have to keep increasing your offer - bidding against yourself - until West says you've offered enough. I think everyone can agree there's a point at which the Bulls would be offering up too many assets to benefit from the trade and not everyone will draw that line at the exact same point. It blows my mind that we can't all agree that Paxson should give up as little as possible. That would seem to be way to put the best team possible on the floor. I always thought that was a GMS job. Giving up more than is necessary to acquire a player is more or less the definition of overpaying.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> My neither. Let's offer Tyrus, the NY first, Deng, and Gordon tomorrow.


Let's stand pat. We're good enough to bury the kings on their home court. Kings are 21-26 after the game. Not a team with a winning record even.

Besides, we like our players too much to consider what it takes to win.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Let's stand pat. We're good enough to bury the kings on their home court. Kings are 21-26 after the game. Not a team with a winning record even.
> 
> Besides, we like our players too much to consider what it takes to win.


Paxs is that you?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Let's stand pat. We're good enough to bury the kings on their home court. Kings are 21-26 after the game. Not a team with a winning record even.
> 
> Besides, we like our players too much to consider what it takes to win.


I guess we're a 25 win team then.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I guess we're a 25 win team then.


I guess we can't beat Sacramento at home or on the road... If they can figure out how to beat us, I am quite convinced the playoff teams will, too. Even the ones in the East.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

These game threads are always a solid source for amusement. In any case, we just didn't play all that well tonight. I think we'll pull it together against Golden State, though...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Also, if this wasn't already posted:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Lol.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Also, if this wasn't already posted:


Mike - "Chris, I don't think it's going to fit."

Chris - "Oh, yeah. Nah, it's in...Yeah!"


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I guess we can't beat Sacramento at home or on the road... If they can figure out how to beat us, I am quite convinced the playoff teams will, too. Even the ones in the East.


So then if San Antonio can't figure out how to beat us on the road prior to our first meeting but the Kings can...San Antonio is a 20 win team?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> So then if San Antonio can't figure out how to beat us on the road prior to our first meeting but the Kings can...San Antonio is a 20 win team?


We didn't play San Antonio last night. Or last game.

The level that this team can reach is in serious doubt.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> We didn't play San Antonio last night. Or last game.
> 
> The level that this team can reach is in serious doubt.


So we were a 60 win team a month ago but today we're a 25 win team?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Sorry that some of it is true, it doesn't happen all time though. I mean how many times in the past 3 years have we had this scenario? I can send you a copy of the game to watch, or a lot of the games that this has happened in. We still don't get the RESPECT from the refs that we deserve.


How much respect do we deserve? We seem to be just another decent team to me. It's not like we're the defending champs of anything.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bulls just didn't have enough fire power and offense. Kirk and Luol kept them in the game but wasn't enough. And I think Gordon is tired his legs has ran out because he was hitting brick shots that's not like him. I think the bulls will play better after all star break.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon continues to do absolutely nothing except shoot and, when on, score at an elite level. Everything else he does is at a sub-starter level, or doesn't do at all. 3-16 FG will happen once in a while. But 1 assist, 3 turnovers and 0 FT? That's inexcusable.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon continues to do absolutely nothing except shoot and, when on, score at an elite level. Everything else he does is at a sub-starter level, or doesn't do at all. 3-16 FG will happen once in a while. But 1 assist, 3 turnovers and 0 FT? That's inexcusable.


It's excusable every one know what BGordon can do on his best nights when he's playing well and shooting lights out. He's a rare thing to find in the nba.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> How much respect do we deserve? We seem to be just another decent team to me. It's not like we're the defending champs of anything.



And what is Sacramento the defending champs of? I'm not saying we should get every call but I believe when we play someone like Sacramento, the calls should be even. 

Hell, go back and look at the stats when we played Sacramento at home. We had 5 more field goals, both teams had 43 rebounds, we had more assists, less turnovers and yet we loss by 1 point? We shot 29 free throws that game to their 37 free throws. 

Now, I know we are a "Jump Shooting" team but I've watched this team take it to the basket and not get anything called sometimes. And like Sacramento is a driven team, the only player they had that really takes it inside, is Ron Artest. Kevin Martin is a jump shooter and all of his inside shots were off cuts. Yet, in that game back in November he shot 9-10 from the line and Mike Bibby shot 10-11. 2 guys who don't really drive but are jump shooters, getting to the line that many times?

Yes, if we are playing a Miami, a Detroit, a Dallas, or a Phoenix, I will understand of calls not going both ways. I understand that a Dwayne Wade, a Kobe Bryant, and a Lebron get the calls. But when a team like ours that has been to the playoffs the past 2 years and plays hard everynight. Outplays teams on the floor, where you supposed to win and yet cause refs wants to call bump fouls on us but not on the other teams amazes me. A lot of these fouls that they call are cheap fouls. The fouls put us into foul trouble and gives the teams easy points.

Did I complain about officiating when we lost to Utah, no, cause we had a tremendous advantage from the line, Utah just outplayed us on the floor.

It's very frustating to see us outplay a team on the floor to have games decided at the line. Yes, when we foul somebody on a shot and it's a foul, I can live with that. Yet, when the refs call the little bump fouls that the other team does all night, no I can't live with that. If your going to call it on end, call it on the other.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon continues to do absolutely nothing except shoot and, when on, score at an elite level. Everything else he does is at a sub-starter level, or doesn't do at all. 3-16 FG will happen once in a while. But 1 assist, 3 turnovers and 0 FT? That's inexcusable.


I thought his defense was pretty decent last night. I think he passes and moves the ball effectively, too. After a two month stretch where he practically carried the team, I think he deserves a few more games to put it together. It appears that Kirk has really benefited from not being "the head of the Bulls snake" (or whatever) to opposing defenses... that counts for something, too. 

Gordon has a funny/lame habit of blaming poor play on injuries. He had ice on his head against Sacramento, and I remember he "injured" his hand after missing a shot against San Antonio earlier this year.


----------

